# The Big, Beautiful RED thread



## dmgalley

We all know that several of us have gotten or are getting REDS. We are eager to know what the future may bring for our lovely babies. So we are calling all REDS. 
Please show us some now and then's of your beautiful red babies.
We would be espically interested in seeing puppy to adult coat.


----------



## RuthMill

Can't wait!


----------



## Jedicrazy

oh no, this thread is going to make me soooo broody!!!  let's see the Reds.


----------



## RuthMill

*Come on REDS!*


----------



## dmgalley

Ok here is mine. Willow has not changed is six months. I hope that means she won't change to much. Her dad is still a very deep red. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

her dad


----------



## Jedicrazy

Beautiful x


----------



## Daisydaisy

Ohmygoodness!!! Both she and her father are sooooo cute!!!! Mine had red ears for a little bit, but it's fading.  Willow is such a doll!!


----------



## Patricia

Dolly at 3 months and now at 8 months


----------



## Tinman

*Ruby at 4 weeks*

Here she is at 4 weeks


----------



## Tinman

*Ruby at 8 weeks*

Growing a little!


----------



## Tinman

*Ruby at almost 14 weeks*

This is ruby yesterday - a little shade lighter I think - sorry my pics are done one by one .... And why some of them end up upside down I just don't know!! - if anyone can amend them and put them the right way feel free! I hate posting pics because t does this...?


----------



## mairi1

Great *RED* thread 

And of course will make me too very broody...I'm already feeling like the odd one out   

xxx


----------



## dio.ren

Red Cuteness!!!


----------



## dmgalley

Patricia said:


> Dolly at 3 months and now at 8 months
> 
> View attachment 11337
> 
> 
> View attachment 11345


She is beautiful. It looks like she got darker. Just stunning. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> This is ruby yesterday - a little shade lighter I think - sorry my pics are done one by one .... And why some of them end up upside down I just don't know!! - if anyone can amend them and put them the right way feel free! I hate posting pics because t does this...?


She is stunning. She is growing up fast. Have you clipped her at al ? Willow got a bit darker when I gave her s small clip. Must have cut the sun bleached parts. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy

ooh loving these beautiful Reds....it's heaven and torture all in one thread


----------



## JoJo

Clare your time will come for a red poo ... a well bred true red (fox red) is hard to find .. wait and it will be perfect


----------



## dmgalley

JoJo said:


> Clare your time will come for a red poo ... a well bred true red (fox red) is hard to find .. wait and it will be perfect


How would one know this? Do both parents have to be red? And grandparents? Willow has an F2 mom and dad but mom was apricot. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear

Yay yay we Love love love this thread 
Seymours daddy was a red mini poodle and mum was a red English show. Can't believe 5 weeks have gone by already. Our little boy has an upset tummy today but after a trip to the vets is thankfully feeling much better. Here we are:
Now at 14 weeks and at 1 week


----------



## Yogi bear

Aww I can't seem to attach any pics . 

Alternatively he has a Facebook page with an album titled 'growing up week by week' 
https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo?ref=hl

Please do check it out whilst I figure out how to attach the pics!! Sorry x


----------



## JoJo

dmgalley said:


> How would one know this? Do both parents have to be red? And grandparents? Willow has an F2 mom and dad but mom was apricot.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Red parents and background is more likely to produce a deep red colouring which does not fade or is not just a dark apricot lol  

However we all know so much is possible with mix breeds (cockapoos) and I would call your Willow a deep red/ Fox Red almost toffee colour red .. rather than a pale red or faded red (apricot) so I guess she has a red background. 

I have noticed that some breeders do sometimes call colours the wrong name, which makes things even more confusing, ie get apricot and red mixed up and as we know the fading just confuses matters further .. all part of the fun


----------



## Yogi bear

*Almost 14 weeks*

...and a bit lighter x


----------



## Yogi bear

*Newborn*

with his beautiful mama


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> She is stunning. She is growing up fast. Have you clipped her at al ? Willow got a bit darker when I gave her s small clip. Must have cut the sun bleached parts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Big thanks for that Donna - I don't know why my pics have suddenly posted upside down!? 

Yes she's is growing and does make me laugh - although she has her feisty moments! X


----------



## dmgalley

JoJo said:


> Red parents and background is more likely to produce a deep red colouring which does not fade or is not just a dark apricot lol
> 
> However we all know so much is possible with mix breeds (cockapoos) and I would call your Willow a deep red/ Fox Red almost toffee colour red .. rather than a pale red or faded red (apricot) so I guess she has a red background.
> 
> I have noticed that some breeders do sometimes call colours the wrong name, which makes things even more confusing, ie get apricot and red mixed up and as we know the fading just confuses matters further .. all part of the fun


I'm so interested in all this now. It fascinates me. So willows mom comes from a chocolate and apricot cockapoo. That is all I can get so far Her dad comes from a apricot tux cockapoo and a red tux cockapoo named Mars. He came from a long line of red poodles and tri color cockers. He actually faded though. He was very red when he red young. One thing that makes me sad is seeing how this poor little guy has been bounded around. State to state. He should be a loved pet. I hate that part.








Him at the months









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1

dmgalley said:


> I'm so interested in all this now. It fascinates me. So willows mom comes from a chocolate and apricot cockapoo. That is all I can get so far Her dad comes from a apricot tux cockapoo and a red tux cockapoo named Mars. He came from a long line of red poodles and tri color cockers. He actually faded though. He was very red when he red young. One thing that makes me sad is seeing how this poor little guy has been bounded around. State to state. He should be a loved pet. I hate that part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Has he been used by many breeders then and moved to be used by them? that is quite sad, I don't mind too much when a stud dog is rehomed to a forever home after just one breeder having them, although I would never be able to do that. Anyway, going off topic. These red babies are beautiful.


----------



## dmgalley

DB1 said:


> Has he been used by many breeders then and moved to be used by them? that is quite sad, I don't mind too much when a stud dog is rehomed to a forever home after just one breeder having them, although I would never be able to do that. Anyway, going off topic. These red babies are beautiful.


Dawn I first saw Mars, willows grandpa, up here near me. The breeder was looking for a guardian home. I wanted him so bad but she said no because of Jake. That's when I researched him ( his name is kola Mars of Springfield) and find out he stated in one state making labradoodles. Then went to Sc and fathered willows dad, levi, and now he is here. 
That is why when Levi and lady had a litter it seemed kind of like fate 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo

I have heard of a stud called Mars, sure of it ... who is the breeder? 

Yes the poodle ancestry may be strong with Willows breeding. 

Unfortunately this is the problem with some red breeders, they see a demand and jump on it for the colour, although not always using the right colour dogs ie really apricot rather than red and then calling them red. I have seen many adverts now saying red but really when looking closer the parent or parents maybe apricot plus the health testing is minimal, such a shame as it puts me off the reds to be honest, but that just me and my growling at adverts lol ... 

Willow is one of the prettiest red poos I have seen, it will be interesting to see if she does fade at all Donna but at she does seems to be remaining deep in colour and her white markings really compliment her colouring


----------



## Patricia

dmgalley said:


> She is beautiful. It looks like she got darker. Just stunning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2



Yes she has got darker especially her back and tail, she hasn't been cut, except away from her eyes, I don't think it has stopped growing yet either


----------



## dmgalley

Patricia said:


> Yes she has got darker especially her back and tail, she hasn't been cut, except away from her eyes, I don't think it has stopped growing yet either


Can't wait to watch her grow!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandym

Here are my 2 reds bow and miley both american cockaoos xxx


----------



## dmgalley

JoJo said:


> I have heard of a stud called Mars, sure of it ... who is the breeder?


I traced him back to Springvile labradoodles. He was called Koala Mars they list his testing and certificate of dog registration. From there he was sold to sugar and spice ( where I got Willow) now he is at Shady Lane kennels in Massachusetts where I live. He just fathered the litters. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

mandym said:


> Here are my 2 reds bow and miley both american cockaoos xxx


So beautiful!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

dmgalley said:


> Can't wait to watch her grow!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


You are very lucky she is Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful x


----------



## JoJo

dmgalley said:


> I traced him back to Springvile labradoodles. He was called Koala Mars they list his testing and certificate of dog registration. From there he was sold to sugar and spice ( where I got Willow) now he is at Shady Lane kennels in Massachusetts where I live. He just fathered the litters.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That is where I saw him, Sugar & Spice I think although have heard of Shady Lanes too .. hey love the web


----------



## theaccessman

Sorry been a long time
Have to remember how to post photos


----------



## theaccessman

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmgalley

theaccessman said:


> Our red head Lucia


Now that is RED ! Love it. What a stunner! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo

Enjoying life to the full I see Lucia   fab photos xxx


----------



## mairi1

Lovely to see you William and the gorgeous Lucia back....I've thought of you often and wondered where you'd gone!!! 

Lucia is a wee cracker ... As stunning as ever 

xxx


----------



## theaccessman

mairi1 said:


> Lovely to see you William and the gorgeous Lucia back....I've thought of you often and wondered where you'd gone!!!
> 
> Lucia is a wee cracker ... As stunning as ever
> 
> xxx


We have just been busy

Check in from time to time

Could not resist this thread

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## Jedicrazy

Miley, you cutie pie...and Bow and Lucia, all gorgeous girls.


----------



## RuthMill

dmgalley said:


> Ok here is mine. Willow has not changed is six months. I hope that means she won't change to much. Her dad is still a very deep red.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> her dad


She's very like her dad! Gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill

Patricia said:


> Dolly at 3 months and now at 8 months
> 
> View attachment 11337
> 
> 
> View attachment 11345


Dolly is a doll! How she's changed in looks and her lovely coat has stayed rich red!


----------



## RuthMill

I'm loving this thread! Don't want to clog it up by commenting on everyone's reds but suffice to say they are all stunning! Such gorgeous colours. True reds or not, they are all beautiful!


----------



## Janev1000

I couldn't miss little Honey out could I......

This is my fave puppy pic when she about 10 weeks old and very tufty!


And this is now at a year old.....


She is definitely a red. Her mum is a very dark red cocker and her dad is an apricot poodle. Her top knot is very curly and pale but the rest is a mixture of red and paler hairs. She is what I'd call a golden red. She doesn't seem to be fading yet. xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Honey send like she got darker also. She is amazing. I thought a lot about what JoJo said but I can't help myself I just love the reds! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woo

Don't know what colour to call Noodle anymore. She was cream when we got her! Anyway here she is keeping away from the hose a few days ago. I don't like that snake Mum i'm staying up here


----------



## Janev1000

Noodle gets more gorgeous every time I see her! It's difficult to tell in that pic whether she is a red or a luscious rich apricot. Actually a luscious apricot is my all-time favourite.

I think red is very different to apricot. Red has more of a rusty tone to it and can appear brownish/caramel/burnished gold. Apricot is a lot softer in my eyes. I think the big difference is when a true red fades, it doesn't become a true apricot, it is just a paler version of the red - a bit like 'cafe au lait'. Wish there was a description for it. Maybe JoJo can think of one..........


----------



## dmgalley

My son says all the time that willow is brown not red. When she is on something brown she does tend to blend 
Noodle is amazing!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patricia

Janev1000 said:


> I couldn't miss little Honey out could I......
> 
> This is my fave puppy pic when she about 10 weeks old and very tufty!
> 
> 
> And this is now at a year old.....
> 
> 
> She is definitely a red. Her mum is a very dark red cocker and her dad is an apricot poodle. Her top knot is very curly and pale but the rest is a mixture of red and paler hairs. She is what I'd call a golden red. She doesn't seem to be fading yet. xxx


Dolly was quite tufty when she was little and now she looks as though she has the same fur as Honey. Her mum was a dark red show cocker and dad an apricot poodle too


----------



## wilfiboy

All beautiful, beautiful dogs, everyone of them xxxx any new Nina pictures to add to the Big Beautiful Red thread ??? x


----------



## RuthMill

I'm going to see Nina tonight! Yay. Will post later! I could nearly add Lola here... Her coat has been bleached in the sun... It's looking particularly orangey brown!


----------



## wilfiboy

Enjoy xxxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo

Yippy a Nina visit  we will be waiting for puppy pics.. I need to keep my mind occupied xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Awk guys... I was an idiot! I ran out of house in a rush and forgot camera. Devastated. She was gorgeous, they all were! There's a boy left and we were sorely tempted to have him too.. These are perfect beautiful pups. So happy to have had the opportunity to see them for a whole hour! All different little personalities. Nina is a honey and slept in my leg on her back... Soooooo cute. I would describe her coat as a dark caramel colour, her face is really rich in colour very dark caramel. As I said to Esther though.. At this stage I wouldn't care if she was green! She's perfect, cute, healthy and ours! Can't wait to get her home!


----------



## JoJo

No Way .. no photos .... your public is waiting lol 

hey plan B, email from your breeder, lots of photos of Nina please .. lets coo of his red beauty xxx


----------



## mairi1

Loving the stunning reds 

Ruth I just assumed your Lola would be joining the beauties here...she's Red no?? 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill

mairi1 said:


> Loving the stunning reds
> 
> Ruth I just assumed your Lola would be joining the beauties here...she's Red no??
> 
> xxx


Thanks Mairi,

Lola is funny... Her mum was a deep red cocker.. The fox red JoJo talks about but her dad was black toy poodle and she's chocolatey with orangey highlights. I'm not sure what colour she is classed as though. Xxx


----------



## RuthMill

This is the closest pic I can find to what Lola's mums colour was, I would say though that mum was even a bit deeper than this.. I think that where Lola gets her highlights from!


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Mairi,
> 
> Lola is funny... Her mum was a deep red cocker.. The fox red JoJo talks about but her dad was black toy poodle and she's chocolatey with orangey highlights. I'm not sure what colour she is classed as though. Xxx


Well I say put her on here


----------



## Janev1000

Looking forward to pics of Lola and Nina together.... xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Ok as requested some pics of my chocolatey red orangey Lola...


----------



## dmgalley

Nina has a tough act to follow 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1

Oh all these reds are just GORGEOUS!, loved the picture of the rich gold Cocker too, beautiful.


----------



## dmgalley

Willows coat progression

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous Willow!


----------



## vickie

Here are some pictures of Oscar. His mum is a red cocker spaniel and his dad is a white miniature poodle. He seems to be going a little darker as he gets older. (He is 9 months now).


----------



## RuthMill

He's lovely!! Is that his mum in the first pic?? She is gorgeous.. Looks like a lovely lady!


----------



## vickie

Yes Ruth that is his mum. She was lovely, very gentle lady.


----------



## AliAlfie

dmgalley said:


> Honey send like she got darker also. She is amazing. I thought a lot about what JoJo said but I can't help myself I just love the reds!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh me too!!!  Would've LOVED a true red, but as you say, quite rare to find. Just said to hubby despite originally wanting a red and a choccy (still have real soft spot for both colours) I am SOOOOO in love with our boys I wouldn't swap them for all the tea in China! 

Keep those pics of your fab reds coming!


----------



## dmgalley

vickie said:


> Here are some pictures of Oscar. His mum is a red cocker spaniel and his dad is a white miniature poodle. He seems to be going a little darker as he gets older. (He is 9 months now).


They are both beautiful! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

AliAlfie said:


> Oh me too!!!  Would've LOVED a true red, but as you say, quite rare to find. Just said to hubby despite originally wanting a red and a choccy (still have real soft spot for both colours) I am SOOOOO in love with our boys I wouldn't swap them for all the tea in China!
> 
> Keep those pics of your fab reds coming!


If I ever got another (which I can't do) I would get an apricot or a red and white parti. I would love one like Dudley and Merlin but you don't find that color much around here. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear

I love this thread, all the reds are beautiful and I desperately want one!


----------



## RangerC

*He was red when we bought him, honest.*

Hopefully, here is a picture of barney. I haven't worked out how to post pictures yet but got someone else to do this for me! Will try and post more.

Barney was a deep red when we chose him at 4 weeks. We saw his mum - a lovely deep red colour and his dad was a stud, again a lovely red. You will see from the photo though that barney is now almost blonde! His tail, ears and bits around his nose are red and the fur nearest his skin is red. You can see this clearly by by patch on his back. The fur here is shorter because this was when he had eczema and the vet shaved the fur off, we thought he might end up with a bald patch but his fur is growing back a beautiful rich red.

He is 6 months old now and we are wondering if the blonde will eventually grow out or he will stay two tone!


----------



## mairi1

Oh wow...that is quite amazing 

Blonde or Red (or bth!!)... He's stunningly gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Yes he is!!!


----------



## AliAlfie

mairi1 said:


> Oh wow...that is quite amazing
> 
> Blonde or Red (or bth!!)... He's stunningly gorgeous
> 
> xxx


Lol! You took the words right out of my mouth! What a Gorgeous boy.


----------



## RuthMill

I agree! He is stunning!!


----------



## RuthMill

I'm hoping Nina turns out to be some where between a golden/red colour like Dudley and the lovely Oakley. I do like the lighter reds/dark apricots.. Some days she looks darker, some lighter. Looking at gorgeous Barney, I suppose you just don't know how they will turn out for sure!


----------



## RangerC

A red Barney at 7 weeks.


----------



## mairi1

Awww..You can see the blonde halo round his eyes .... 

Such a handsome boy 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Barney is gorgeous... Then and now!


----------



## Tinman

I agree Barney is delightful. What a change in colour - that's the beauty of a Cockapoo - they never cease to amaze you.
I met a lovely lady yesterday with an absolutely stunning Cockapoo, age 12 weeks, her coat was amazing, a black, blonde & red sable, she paid a "premium" for this beautiful pup.
When you parted the fur, you could see where the black/sable was growing out and it was growing a blonde colour, so no doubt lots of coat / colour changes ahead for this beautiful pup. The owner was hoping it was going to stay the way it was.


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> I agree Barney is delightful. What a change in colour - that's the beauty of a Cockapoo - they never cease to amaze you.
> I met a lovely lady yesterday with an absolutely stunning Cockapoo, age 12 weeks, her coat was amazing, a black, blonde & red sable, she paid a "premium" for this beautiful pup.
> When you parted the fur, you could see where the black/sable was growing out and it was growing a blonde colour, so no doubt lots of coat / colour changes ahead for this beautiful pup. The owner was hoping it was going to stay the way it was.


That is sad because that puppy will change. Jake is the best example. He was s stunning mix of black, brown, gold and copper. He is now mostly white, cream and silver. He is still beautiful and amazing, but it would have been a real shock if I had not learned on here that it was going to happen and if I had paid extra for his color I'd be mad. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> That is sad because that puppy will change. Jake is the best example. He was s stunning mix of black, brown, gold and copper. He is now mostly white, cream and silver. He is still beautiful and amazing, but it would have been a real shock if I had not learned on here that it was going to happen and if I had paid extra for his color I'd be mad.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I agree - the puppy was gorgeous in colour and coat, but will definitely change - at 12 weeks the coat was changing. 
Jake is a beautiful colouring, (glad to hear he's feeling better and eating) Ralph definitely has the silver gene - he has a very silver bum, under tail, under Neath and on his legs - if he changes to look like jake - I won't be disappointed!! Xx


----------



## dmgalley

Thanks! Jake is a sable and white parti. I thought his black tipping would stay. I read a lot about the black staying but apparently it is going to all be silver. Of course it wouldn't matter if they were purple. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

Or green! X


----------



## RangerC

The breeder and i agreed a price when barney was 2 days old but he sold the rest of the litter for a premium because of their colour. I wasn't bothered about having a red - I originally wanted an apricot and that's near enough what I've got at present astonishingly enough. It just goes to show that even with two dogs the same colour, you never know what you'll get.


----------



## RuthMill

Seems strange to me to put s special price on certain colours? Is that usual?


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> Seems strange to me to put s special price on certain colours? Is that usual?


It is here. Most of the breeders here charge more for red and less for black. I paid 200 more for Willow because she was red, but I really wanted a red. (I know she can and probably will fade and I don't care.) 
That little chocolate merle and white parti I wanted was 1400$ because of her "rare" color. (good thing too because if she had been less I'd probably have three right now.)


----------



## Skyesdog

When I started looking I came across a breeder who had pups priced according to colour. Can't remember now who it was but it stayed in my mind. Lola's breeder just had one price for all colours in the litter (black, blue roan or golden).


----------



## dmgalley

Skyesdog said:


> When I started looking I came across a breeder who had pups priced according to colour. Can't remember now who it was but it stayed in my mind. Lola's breeder just had one price for all colours in the litter (black, blue roan or golden).


Jake's breeder had a flat price and you can find other also but they also seem to be the ones that don't test. Not sure why that is. 
There was one very good breeder near us who charged a flat price, and tested but she also would not let you pick color or ***. She would meet you and interview you and then she decided which puppy she felt was right for you. I was not keen on that as my trainer told me to get a girl and i feel he was right in telling me so.


----------



## RuthMill

I'm not sure i agree with price differences within a litter. If the pups are all healthy, why would you charge more depending on colour? How can someone decided to charge less for a black? I can understand from a purchaser point of view, paying for what you want but I can't understand a breeder up pricing certain pups in the litter.


----------



## Skyesdog

I guess it comes down to the basic economic laws of supply and demand but I can't say I agree with it at all! Poor pups being judged as better or worse than one another based purely on aesthetics!


----------



## RuthMill

It's very subjective though isn't it? For example Marzi and JoJo prefer the blacks and choccies to the reds. I just don't like a value put on a pup purely due to the colour of its coat. Seems odd to me.


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> It's very subjective though isn't it? For example Marzi and JoJo prefer the blacks and choccies to the reds. I just don't like a value put on a pup purely due to the colour of its coat. Seems odd to me.


it is very hard to find breeders like you guys are able to find. The bottom line here is always money and a lot of times the blacks don't sell as well. 
I did find that one breeder but I just don't want a dog picked for me. I totally don't agree with pricing dogs by color but it just is what we have over here. They know people like me will end up paying more because I want the whole package if testing, health and a certain color. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

dmgalley said:


> it is very hard to find breeders like you guys are able to find. The bottom line here is always money and a lot of times the blacks don't sell as well.
> I did find that one breeder but I just don't want a dog picked for me. I totally don't agree with pricing dogs by color but it just is what we have over here. They know people like me will end up paying more because I want the whole package if testing, health and a certain color.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I can totally understand from a purchaser point of view of paying for exactly what you want. I would do the same. I just don't agree with breeders making differences in coat colour. That's all.


----------



## Chloe84

Hi, We are picking up our little red girl in two weeks time ? Any guesses on coat? She looks more spanielly than some of the others. X


----------



## Alinos

dmgalley said:


> I traced him back to Springvile labradoodles. He was called Koala Mars they list his testing and certificate of dog registration. From there he was sold to sugar and spice ( where I got Willow) now he is at Shady Lane kennels in Massachusetts where I live. He just fathered the litters.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2



This is such a small world. Zorro's dad is Catan - also from Sugar and Spice kennel!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Chloe84 said:


> Hi, We are picking up our little red girl in two weeks time ? Any guesses on coat? She looks more spanielly than some of the others. X


Your puppy is super cute and certainly looks as if she'll be a cuddly snuggler. She reminds me of Ruth's Nina in colouring... coat is such a difficult thing to predict as it develops and changes really over 18 or so months. I'm sure however she turns out she will be just right.
Do you have a name for her yet?


----------

